# My first "grown-up" watch...Steinhart divers vs. Seiko



## theboywonder (Jan 12, 2011)

im torn between the steinhart ocean 1 vintage red or something like a seiko landmonster or 007


frustrating. whats the difference in quality, if any? i like that steinhart is less well-known


----------



## Bertelsen (Oct 24, 2010)

Steinhart uses ETA in their watches, which is swiss made. 
Seiko uses an in-house engine, which is also known to be good, and tried out. 

The biggest difference is my opinion the design, the customer-support and the general feeling of the watch. 
Ocean 1 vintage red uses a design which has been around for a long time now, Rolex designed it, and its probably the watch with most homages. 

I would buy Steinhart first, Ocean 1 vintage is a nice watch, especially with the plexi-glas!


----------



## rukrem (Apr 13, 2009)

The Ocean is a great watch; but it does resemble many other divers on the market. On the other hand, the Triton, is a unique design you will solely find at Steinhart. From my own experiences, when I saw a Triton in the wild (which happened only once), I knew exactly what it was. I am pretty sure if I saw an Ocean on someone's wrist (from a certain distance) I would not know if I was looking at a Rolex, Orient, MKII, etc ... My suggestion, maybe save up a little more and get the Triton.










The Seiko is definitely more customizable from an logistical point of view: there are an abundance of aftermarket parts in the market to mod it out to your specific tastes; a number of people here on the forum ([email protected] Works, or Yokobies) perform these services and could pretty much do anything you can think of. Additionally, you can pick up a used 7002 - for roughly $75-100 and have it restored. E.g. I bought this 7002 & put a new 7s26 movement, sapphire crystal, Mil dial, chapter ring, bezel and hands for about half of what a Ocean would run ... and I am pretty sure it will run reliably for the time I own it...










I dunno, thats a tough choice ... but you will be happy either way ... maybe pick up both watches used. The 007 and Ocean are always represented in the sales section at reasonable prices ...


----------



## medtech (May 26, 2007)

To me the Seikos are just too boxy and chunky. I bought a bunch of parts so I could turn my 007 into a "Planet Monster", but now it all just sits in a box. Even though my seiko gets more compliments than any other watch I own, I just don't like wearing it, but that's just me.

Oh, and I really don't consider a Seiko 007 to be a "grown-up" watch IMO. It's not something you could wear to work in an office. Bumming around on weekends, yes, office, no.

A Steinhart Ocean could be worn with jeans or a suit and still look good. And if you want to go super casual, throw it on a NATO and you're good for the beach or whatever.


----------



## nuovorecord (Nov 27, 2007)

I'd concur with the comments on the difference between the Ocean and a SKX007 (or variants). You can wear the Ocean in far more settings than the Seiko, as the previous poster said, so if you're only going to have one watch, it's more versatile. The only thing I dislike about the Seiko is the lack of a hand wind and hacking movement. But, it's less than half of what you pay for a Steinhart, and a pretty stout movement so if cost is a consideration the Seiko may be a good choice.

You might want to check out a Seiko Sumo, just so you're aware of your options. New, I think they're going for $500-600 (feel free to correct me if I'm wrong), so a bit more than the Ocean. But it might be a look you like. It's much more of a Grown-Up watch than the 007 is.


----------



## ArticMan (Feb 12, 2010)

medtech said:


> To me the Seikos are just too boxy and chunky. I bought a bunch of parts so I could turn my 007 into a "Planet Monster", but now it all just sits in a box. Even though my seiko gets more compliments than any other watch I own, I just don't like wearing it, but that's just me.
> 
> Oh, and I really don't consider a Seiko 007 to be a "grown-up" watch IMO. It's not something you could wear to work in an office. Bumming around on weekends, yes, office, no.
> 
> A Steinhart Ocean could be worn with jeans or a suit and still look good. And if you want to go super casual, throw it on a NATO and you're good for the beach or whatever.


I was actually surprised how well Seiko suites with dress shirt. With bracelet it would be even better.










Sumo could be wise choise.


----------



## rukrem (Apr 13, 2009)

Looks pretty dressy to me (although not as refined as an Ocean) ... and it has roughly the same dimensions as the Ocean (both are 42mm diameter and both have 22mm lugs and similar heights) ... you could pull this off under a dress shirt on any day of the week.


----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

I love my Seiko Monster, but the Ocean is the more versatile, classy watch.


----------



## NCsmky (Dec 26, 2009)

Fullers1845 said:


> I love my Seiko Monster, but the Ocean is the more versatile, classy watch.


 +1 The Monster is an awesome watch, but it can't touch the class of the Ocean.


----------



## stilo (Aug 11, 2009)

Of all the watches in my signature, the Moster with upgraded sapphire crystal is my favorite. It truly is the ultimate tool watch. I usually wear it mainly with track pants or laid back jeans...I have the rubber diver band on it so it goes well on those laid back days. That being said, I also have the metal band which I've never used and I've photos and it looks great and can pass as a much higher priced watch. The movement is also automatic and is a work horse so no worries there. 

On the other hand, the Steiny is a great looking watch with a great movement. The only issue I have with the Steiny is that it may come accross as being a Rolex knockoff. 

Either way you can't go wrong.


----------



## RTea (Jun 3, 2010)

You can't go wrong with either choice, it just comes down to your personal preference and cost (if your budget is tight). But all in all here is how I see them:

Steinhart - Great watch from a great company but in the end it is a homage watch. But being that it is a homage of a great watch, it is super versatile and can go in any situation. You can dress it down or up with different straps/bracelets.

Seiko 007 - Definitely a more casual dive watch and I don't agree with most in that it is not a grown up watch. I think it most certainly is. It is ISO rated, clean, and classic. I doubt I could find any younger person wearing this in my area, not even if I was getting paid for it. It dresses up pretty nicely with the super oyster bracelet and I'm wearing mine right now at the office.

Seiko Monster - Outdoor, tool, fun, sport watch. This one would be much harder to pull off in the office but I've yet to hear anything bad about it. Super lume, great bezel action, unique design, no overly big but not small, what's there not to love?! But then again, the design is more of a hate it or love it type deal.

I think you can wear almost any watch nowadays dressed up or down, its all part of fashion. If you are comfortable wearing it then its all good. James Bond wore his Submariner on a nato with his suit and I thought it looked pretty darn good (except for the fact that his Nato was a few mm too thin for his lugs). I remember an interview where Daniel Craig had his watch on a Bond nato on with his dress shirt and I thought it looked really clean.


----------



## Mido (Jan 26, 2010)

My first was a Seiko 6309-7040


----------

